# A Nubian. Finally!



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

So, I've been in love with Nubians ever since I first got into goats. It's all thanks to a big Nubian buck that I worked with at the goat dairy I used to work at; he was a big, friendly boy (though he hated the barn manager), and every morning when I was tidying up the barn I'd call his name and he'd come trotting up from the herd of does for a scratch and a visit. I could pick up all four of his feet and lead him around without problem. And I always loved his spots.

Ever since then, I've wanted a Nubian in my herd.

Well, my wish is finally coming true!

Sometime after May the 20th (next week) I'll be bringing home a beautiful Nubian buckling (*Pella's Triple C Haka X LaRay GGB Candyfloss*) AND, much to my mother's dismay, a beautiful 2-year-old purebred Nubian doe, *Brambles RJ Queen of the Night*. Here's some pictures of both of them!

My, as yet unnamed, buckling as of end of April.









Queen as a kid.









Queen before she freshened (FF) last fall.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! Nice looking Nubians! Queen is a lovely looking girl. I love Nubians too  Hoping to get one this year or next :clap:


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

The breeder only decided to sell Queen because she's got two younger full-sisters to Queen. She really likes this cross! Lol.

Brambles JR Orange Blossom (2011 Doe from same parents as Queen)









Brambles GGJ Silver Lining (2013 Doeling from same parents as Queen)









Queen's Dam; Garden Gate PR Rosalee









Queen's Sire; Garden Gate Goin To Jackson









Pictures taken from breeder's website.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome! I love Nubians as well, even though they can be loud, they are my fav.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, I have a pair of LaManchaX (one has a small amount of Nubian in her and the other has none) doelings that are SO obnoxious. Lol. So I'm sure a Nubian can't be that bad.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful! Both the ones you are getting are nice but I really like the doe and her dam.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Queen is beautiful! I felt quite blessed to have the opportunity to add her to my herd.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice. Congratulations on getting them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I just love Nubians. Mine are noisy but they milk much easier than my Toggs. Congratulations.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, I just LOVE those Roman noses! Congrats, they're beautiful girls


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually Canyon Trails I'm only getting one girl and a boy. Lol. But they are beautiful.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oops..Well, beautiful girl and handsome boy then, how bout that?


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol. Sounds good. Can't wait to get them home! Should just be another week or two now!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Exquisite looking colorings! Both look great. Congratulations!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! Lovely looking goats


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Both very pretty! (boys can be pretty lol)


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! Pellastriplec is an awesome herd! I know the owner very well
And her buck, Time in a Bottle, is currently bred to my doe. I am so excited for the kids, she has some beautiful animals.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll have to make sure to get better pictures once I get them home! Have them all set-up nice and whatnot. Also! New development...MIGHT be getting papers on the buck! Breeder is starting to think of registering him!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Congrats! Pellastriplec is an awesome herd! I know the owner very well
> And her buck, Time in a Bottle, is currently bred to my doe. I am so excited for the kids, she has some beautiful animals.


Haka is an amazing-looking buck and his current owner is very pleased with what he does for her herd, and I'm excited to see what his son can do for mine.

Haka as a yearling


----------

